# New Series screwcap rollerballs



## Bill_LFW (Sep 23, 2016)

I just finished with 3 rollerballs that I got the kits from beartoothwoods.com
hickory burl in chrome
2 tone yorrel burl in gold
coolibah burl in gold

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 23, 2016)

Very nice...what is the finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice looking kit. Great job on those pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks great Bill. I like the matte look on em.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice one and all. The hick burl crumbles my cookie the most though. Where did you score it if you can tell?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Sep 24, 2016)

Kevin, I got the hickory burl from bad dog burl a few years ago, that was my last blank


----------



## Bill_LFW (Sep 24, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Very nice...what is the finish?


its a friction polish with wax finish. it does the job for me, but if you selling pens the CA is the way to go


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 26, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------

